# first bottles to be cleaned in new machine



## probe zilla (Dec 18, 2005)

hello diggers i am new to this site just wanted to share some pics, this is one of the best bottle sites on the web


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 18, 2005)

Probe Zilla

 Hey Albert, nice to have you on the forum... Got your own machine huh? A lot of guys on the forum have their own tumblers... Maybe when I get some free time, I'll be able to put one together... Capsoda said something about trading his to me for a couple of big lobsters!!  Enjoy the forum...[]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey Albert, Welcome to the forum. Those are nice finds. Want to see them when you get them clean.[]


   Hey Wayne, People with fat thumbs should not operate intricate machinery.[sm=lol.gif]How ya like that intricate stuff, huh. I just learned that word,_*INTRICATE*_. []


----------



## dirtflicker (Dec 18, 2005)

You guys must be friends! hahahahahahaha


----------



## capsoda (Dec 18, 2005)

Yhea, Waynes a good guy. I'm a shit but Waynes a good guy.[8D]


----------

